# Home energy suppliers



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I switched my gas and electric this time last year from SSE to EON and made some significant savings:smile2:

It is now the anniversary of that switch and EON's newest offer shows a marked increase in prices (c. £400 over the year). :frown2:

Therefore I am looking to switch again.

There are a number of companies selling energy outside of the big 6 who appear to be competitive.

Could I ask members if any of you are with suppliers outside of the big 6 and if so who are you with and what are your thoughts/experiences regarding them?

Thanks

Graham:smile2:


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

To keep your charge to a minimum you need to switch regularly. Martin Lewis (yes him off the telly) runs a "cheap energy club" (free to join) which will advise you of price changes, up or down, & when you should switch. Alternatively, you can just check yourself each year at renewal time. If you don't check regularly, you are undoubtedly paying too much. Remember, it is still the same electricity & gas regardless of who you buy it from, the ONLY difference is the price, & possibly the service. I've switched numerous times & not experienced any problems.
Last time I switched the cheapest were the Co-op, but as they had reports of poor service I went for the next cheapest (about a £ more per month) which was Sainsbury's Energy. This is run for Sainsbury's by British Gas & is about £200 a year cheaper than BG themselves, for exactly the same service.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

The lesser known smaller suppliers are only coming out around 50 quid cheaper than one of the big 6, if I switch. I'm inclined to go with the larger one (Scottish Power) for the sake of £50. Its all estimated anyway so could be +/-

Last years change was a significant saving; this years appears to be smaller but keeps the costs around about the same as I've been paying (give or take).

yes I too watch ML on the TV (and encourage my students too as well :smile2

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

emmbeedee said:


> Remember, it is still the same electricity & gas regardless of who you buy it from,


Not true, the Scottish stuff is made from concentrated sheeps, and big fans.


----------



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

Just changed ours a month ago to Ovo. Saved £20 per month. Wasn't the most savings, but they had better reviews than others, including the big six, for customer service. Coincidentally, that's exactly what was said by ML on his show - sort of satisfying I got something right


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Robell said:


> Just changed ours a month ago to Ovo. Saved £20 per month. Wasn't the most savings, but they had better reviews than others, including the big six, for customer service. Coincidentally, that's exactly what was said by ML on his show - sort of satisfying I got something right


I've been with OVO for a couple of years now. yes, I could have saved a few bob with another supplier (none of the big 6 btw) but OVO's customer service is good, and their website is easy to use and very informative.

I always do comparisons when my contracts are up so even though I like OVO I won't be wedded to them if they can't offer me a good deal.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

We went from E-On to Co-Op and never looked back. Good rates and easy to deal with if the need arises.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

deefordog said:


> We went from E-On to Co-Op and never looked back. Good rates and easy to deal with if the need arises.


we switched from Co-op to OVO.....:grin2:

we had no big issues with Co-op and their rates were good, but beaten by OVO so we switched to them. I'd go back to Co-op if they beat OVO at the next review by a worthwhile amount


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

We changed from EON to SainsburysEnergy and again have saved about £25 per month.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

DONT TOUCH Npower !!!!!

It took me 4 months to get them to take any money for our gas, lousy customer service, avoid at all cost.

Just switched to EON, price fixed till December 2017 !! (Dont use much 'leccy, got solar panels but they are not much use at this time of year)

Andy


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

We've just switched to GB energy a new company trying to take on the big boys. 
Rated as one of the cheapest by WHICH and I like to support small entrepreneurs (read up on the website)and why not get a quote online.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Webby1 said:


> We've just switched to GB energy a new company trying to take on the big boys.
> Rated as one of the cheapest by WHICH and I like to support small entrepreneurs (read up on the website)and why not get a quote online.


These came out cheapest for my quotation tbh Webby, hence my asking for peoples experiences of the smaller companies:smile2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Had an email today to remind me that our contract with NPower finishes at the end of January.
I seem to switch between NPower and EON every year or so and to date haven't had any problems with either.

Looks like I'm going to be searching for a deal yet again.
It is all a bit of a bore having to keep searching each year but what is so daft is that we always seem to just go from one company to the other and then back again the next year.
What a waste of time and effort when they could just offer a good deal to keep their existing customers.

Quite fancy trying OVO or one of the smaller companies so I will have a good look at them.


----------



## jonesy1 (Sep 28, 2008)

For the last 11 months I have been with ovo energy. I use the Martin Lewis money saving expert energy club. I have had no need to use the customer service from ovo, although it is reputed to be good. They do give 3 per cent interest on extra money paid in. I can clearly see everything online that I want to see in my account. The fixed deal is up for renewal about now, they are offering a 12 month fix with no early cancellation fees. That could be interesting if the fuel prices drop even more, the rate is competitive. Some of the small company's have not been around long enough to assess customer service, others are rated as poor customer service. I agree that it is good to give the smaller company's a chance, hopefully to create healthy competition.

Les.


----------



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

Mrplodd said:


> DONT TOUCH Npower !!!!!


I sold my late Aunt's house after her death. Went through the dealings with them to advise the house had been sold etc and their breravement dept told me there was a refund to be made due to her overpayment. Will only take a couple of weeks. Almost 1 year on and still no refund - not even any correspondence from them, even though I wrote several times to complain. Put it in the hands of the solicitor (also co-executor of the estate) and he hasn't had any joy either, so made formal complaint to the Ombudsman. Still waiting though, 3 months later. :angry4:

Wouldn't touch them with a barge pole!


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

First Utility, been with them for about 4-5 years for both gas and leccy never found anyone cheaper for our requirements, good website, good customer service, and you get a rebate at the end of the year. win win win :grin2::grin2:

M


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Been with isupplyenergy http://www.isupplyenergy.co.uk for the past two or three years. They were the cheapest for us on the various comparison and money saving expert sites. Still are but I check each year. I think our bills are about £28 a month and usually we end up with a rebate but we are away a lot remember. Thats just leccy as well, heating is Oil fired here or anything that falls down outside and can be burned. 

Never spoken to them or needed to so cannot comment on customer service. Its all online.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Mrplodd said:


> DONT TOUCH Npower !!!!!
> 
> It took me 4 months to get them to take any money for our gas, lousy customer service, avoid at all cost.
> 
> ...


Ofgem seem to agree about Npower, maybe some compo for you Andy.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-35129788

Terry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Terry

Npower have already given me some compensation!! Which shows at least the accepted they had ******* up!!

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks for all the hints and tips folks :thumbup:

I have just

- Joined the Martin Lewis Energy Club
- Started the switch to OVO

In essence it will keep my energy bills around the same for another year

Thanks again

MHF: the gift that keeps on giving :grin2:

Graham:smile2:


----------

